# BOB SYKES : monday night,,



## HAMMER HEAD (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

what were u catching it all on


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

COngrats:clap. Were all the sharks about that size?


----------

